

Speed Up with Wordpress and Gears - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/speed-up-with-wordpress-and-gears

======
ionfish
Note that you'll need to be running on WordPress trunk to get the Gears
support. You can find the Subversion repository here:

<http://svn.automattic.com/wordpress/trunk/>

And the Trac ticket for adding Gears support to WordPress here:

<http://trac.wordpress.org/ticket/6965>

The subject was also discussed on the wp-hackers mailing list in March:

[http://comox.textdrive.com/pipermail/wp-
hackers/2008-March/t...](http://comox.textdrive.com/pipermail/wp-
hackers/2008-March/thread.html#18897)

------
pxlpshr
I'm over WordPress.

Drupal is my new love... however, they significantly need to improve their
website to better service the growing community and module contributions.

~~~
redorb
I think drupal is awesome as well ... although its not a perfect fit for
everything... it can be customized almost for all things!

------
henning
Speed Up! by making fewer ridiculous database queries with ridiculous clauses
like "select ... where 0=1".

